#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Σύγκριση λογισμικών για ανελαστική ανάλυση γεφυρών

## A.M.

Καλημέρα
Θέλω να κάνω μελέτη νέων και υφισταμένων γεφυρών με ανελαστική ανάλυση (σκυρόδεμα κυρίως)
Φυσικά, θέλω να έχει ελαστικές αναλύσεις, Ελληνικούς κανονισμούς και Ευρωκώδικες, προένταση κλπ

Μ' ενδιαφέρουν τα παρακάτω κριτήρια:
1) Ευχρηστία του προγράμματος
2) Δυνατότητες εξτρα (π.χ. time-history analysis θα είναι "bonus" και να μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για απλά ή πολύπλοκα κτιριακά)
3) Οικονομία - συμβόλαια συντήρησης
4) Υποστήριξη
5) Συμβατότητα με Ελλάδα-Ευρώπη αλλά και ευρύτερα (όσο γίνεται)

Σκέφτομαι τα παρακάτω λογισμικά:
1) Statik της Cubus (με όλα τα submodules)
2) Sofistik
3) ETABS
4) SAP2000

και επιφυλάσσομαι για τα:
1) MIDAS
2) LUSAS
για το αν μπορούν να υποστηρίξουν Ευρωκώδικες και προσαρμογή αντισεισμικού (έστω EC8-p.2) για Ελληνικούς δεν το συζητάω...

Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας πάνω στα προηγούμενα, όσοι έχετε δουλέψει τα παραπάνω προγράμματα και έχετε αντίστοιχη εμπειρία ή όσοι έχετε απλά πάρει προσφορές σχετικά με τις τιμές τους.
Παρακαλώ θερμά όσοι δεν έχετε γνώση, μην μεταφέρετε υποκειμενικές γνώμες τρίτων... 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...

----------


## A.M.

Δεν βλέπω να απαντάει κανείς...Ας γράψω τι προέκυψε από την δική μου έρευνα:
Για το Statik το οποίο κατέχω καλά:
1) Έχει μια αρκετά διαφορετική φιλοσοφία, αλλά αν το μάθεις στην αρχή μετά είναι εύχρηστο. Κολλήματα κλπ ξεχάστε τα απλά...
2) Τα καλύπτει όλα
3) Οικονομικό δεν θα το έλεγες αλλά υπάρχει η πολύ καλή προσφορά για τους χρήστες ΣΤΡΑΝΤ με 2300¤
4) Πολύ καλή υποστήριξη από τον κ. Κανελόπουλο
5) Πλήρης συμβατότητα με Ευρωκώδικες και άλλους Ευρωπαϊκούς κανονισμούς αλλά και όλο το πλαίσιο Ελληνικών κανονισμών (και ΚΑΝΕΠΕ)

Για τα υπόλοιπα δεν θέλω να εκφέρω άποψη...

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Δες κι *ΑΥΤΟ* το θέμα συζήτησης.

----------


## A.M.

Ναι, το έχω δει. Σε σχέση με το cubus...
Βασικά, επειδή ξέρω τις δυνατότητες της cubus, μ' ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο η σύγκριση/ανταλλαγή απόψεων σε σχεση με τα άλλα προγράμματα για γεφυροποιϊα...
Ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------

